
U.S. newspapers file FTC complaint against adblockers - twoshedsmcginty
https://thestack.com/world/2016/05/31/u-s-newspapers-file-ftc-complaint-against-adblocking-whitelist-racket/
======
hackney
This is about adblock plus and their pay to play whitelist, which looks to be
many many hundreds of lines long-lmfao. Why anybody would use adblock plus is
beyond me. More importantly, what newspapers consider news these days is akin
to the latest youtube video or what some celebrity did or said and is not news
at all. If reporting on news was even the slightest bit informative folks
might actually pay to read it. Unfortunately, when all one sees today is,
breaking news!, this just in!, omg how cute!, or joe blow ran from the cops in
hoboken, people just don't care. In other words, yesterdays news is not news
at all. The crap they call news today, as opposed to the actual hard reporting
done in the 70's is long gone.

